# Antec Solo + XFX 9800GX2?



## DoomyCheese (Jan 29, 2007)

So I may be getting an XFX 9800GX2 but I'm not sure it is going to fit in my Antec Solo case. It says the card is 10.5 inches long on the manufacturers website, and I've got 10" room before the drive bays start getting in the way. I'm wondering would it be worthwhile cutting out the portions of the drive bay outlined in the pic below? If so how should I go about doing it, it appears to be riveted in. The metal is fairly thin, is there any preferred method for cutting through it?










Thanks heaps in advance for any help


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Pretty thin metal, will be easy to cut.
Use a dremel like tool or a jigsaw (make sure you take everything out first :laugh


----------

